# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Saleae Logic Analyzer

## pet

Να ενημερώσω ότι δοκίμασα αυτό 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/USB-Logic-...item20e4828ed0

και φαίνεται να λειτουργεί με το λογισμικό της saleae που μπορείς να κατεβάσεις από την σελίδα τους.

Το βολικό είναι ότι έχει I2C, SPI analyzers έστω και με 24MHz sampling rate.

H συσκευή δουλεύει, και δούλεψε και ένα απλό trigger που έβαλα, βέβαια θα το εξετάσω σε βάθος σε ένα project που δουλεύω αυτό το καιρό.

----------

gethag (27-02-15), 

goulf (24-03-15), 

picdev (27-02-15), 

SeAfasia (27-02-15), 

tasosmos (02-03-15)

----------


## pet

Τελικά δουλεύει. Θα πάρω κάνα δυο ακόμα να υπάρχουν  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2: 

Στην εικόνα φαίνεται Trigger σε rising edge στο κανάλι 0
Συχνότητα δειγματοληψίας 24MHz, ενώ το UART πήγαινε τα ζά μου αργά στα 9600bps.

Έβαλα έναν UART analyzer στο κανάλι 0 και δούλεψε μια χαρά. Το πεντάρι με το μπλέ φόντο είναι κανονικότατο ascii.

Απεικονίζει hex/ascii/binary, έχει πολύ καλούς markers για μετρήσεις.

Για 12 ευρώ πετάει.


Απο κίνα είναι πιο φθηνό αλλά απο UK έρχεται σε 5-6 μέρες
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DZ366-Saleae...item20e4724371
http://www.ebay.com/itm/24MHz-8Ch-Lo...item3398f00be8

----------


## picdev

δηλαδή το μέγιστο uart είναι 9600?

----------


## pet

> δηλαδή το μέγιστο uart είναι 9600?



Το μεγιστο καθοριζεται απο συχν δειγμ =24Mh

----------


## China

Δεν ισχύει το θεώρημα Nyquist-_Shannon στα logic analyzers;
Αφού το Fs είναι 24Mhz το μέγιστο UART δεν θα είναι 12Mbaud/sec;
_

----------


## pet

> Δεν ισχύει το θεώρημα Nyquist-_Shannon στα logic analyzers;
> Αφού το Fs είναι 24Mhz το μέγιστο UART δεν θα είναι 12Mbaud/sec;
> _



Το μέγιστο *περιοδικό* σήμα θα πρέπει να είναι 12ΜHz. Εαν είναι μια παλμοσειρά 12MHz
ναι θα την διαβάσει κανονικότατα. Αλλά στην γενική περίπτωση όχι. 

Σκέψου ότι με τον LA κοιτάς συνήθως πολλά σήματα (όπως στην περίπτωση ενός SPI που θέλεις να
βλέπεις τι στο καλό κάνει το SCK/CS σε σχέση με τις data-lines) και εκεί θέλεις πολύ παραπάνω
απο την ταχύτητα του κάθε σήματος μεμονωμένα.

Ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ (σελίδα 3)

http://www.metrictest.com/resource_c...gic_an1582.pdf

Σημασία επίσης έχει και το sampling depth (αριθμός δειγμάτων) και η συμπίεση που κάνει ένας αναλυτής.

Νομίζω ότι με 24MHz sampling δεν θα δοκίμαζα κάτι μεγαλύτερο από 3ΜΗz (και πολλά είναι).

Αλλά δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει πάνω απο 1MHz Ι2C/SPI και άλλα τέτοια πρωτόκολλα ποτέ, οπότε όλα cool.

Για μένα είναι ιδανικό αυτό το εργαλειάκι για μικροελεγκτές και απλά περιφερειακά με industry standard πρωτόκολλα.
Αν κάνεις δουλειά με κάνα fpga και έχεις bus 40MHz ε προφανώς δεν κάνει, αλλά αυτό το ξέρεις ήδη για να ασχολείσαι
με τέτοιες ταχύτητες, όπως επίσης δεν υπάρχουν και analyzers έτοιμοι για τέτοια interfaces.

----------


## mtzag

δουλευει αλλα εγω το πηρα 6 ευρω.
Οχι επειδη ειναι σχετικα φτηνο να το παιρνουνε στη διπλη τιμη λιγο προσοχη στην αναζητηση..

Υπαρχει και τετοιο clone με fpga για μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες κανει γυρω στα 30 ευρω.

----------


## pet

> δουλευει αλλα εγω το πηρα 6 ευρω.
> Οχι επειδη ειναι σχετικα φτηνο να το παιρνουνε στη διπλη τιμη λιγο προσοχη στην αναζητηση..
> 
> Υπαρχει και τετοιο clone με fpga για μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες κανει γυρω στα 30 ευρω.



Αν δεν βάλεις links???

Αυτο με το fpga , εχεις link? Ειναι κλωνος καποιου saleae? Το εχεις? Με πιο λογισμικο δουλευει?

----------


## mtzag

ενδεικτικα και μονο(δεν τα εχω δοκιμασει)
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/USB-L...285979458.html
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Salea...610004584.html
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/USB-L...234482129.html
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/USB-L...043813016.html
υπαρχουνε νομιζω και για μεγαλυτερη συχνοτητα κλωνοι ψαξε λιγο στα κινεζομαγαζα
περιμενε να παρεις κανα κλωνο digital + analog
Στο γνησιο δεν πληρωνεις το hardware το software πληρωνεις εκει ειναι ολο το παιχνιδι

Το ιδανικο ειναι ενας τετοιος analyzer με android software το καρφωνεις στο tablet και εχεις φορητο εργαλειο.

----------


## picdev

τι ειναι το digital+analog?

----------


## picdev

βλέπω ένα σηριακό στο παλμογράφο και με το κλώνο δεν βλέπω τίποτα, έχω κάνει add async serial, με το κατάλληλο κανάλι αλλά τιποτα, εχω βάλει και trigger , 
θέλει καμια αλλη ρύθμιση?

----------


## picdev

@@ kapama , αυτά τα κινέζικα θέλουν ιστορίες για να παίξουν , για να παίξει το original λογισμικό θέλει να το ξαναπρογραμματισεις 

http://www.jwandrews.co.uk/2011/12/s...reprogramming/

τώρα παλεύω να το κάνει να παίξει με το pulse view που ειναι free αλλά θέλει ιστορίες με τους drivers 

http://sigrok.org/wiki/Windows#Windows_installers

----------


## aktis

Επειδή είναι κλώνος , ίσως το τελευταίο λογισμικό το καταλαβαίνει κάπως  και αχρηστεύει το VID/PID απο την eeprom ,  όπως έκανε η FTDI με τους δικούς της κλώνους .
 Σε αυτή την περίπτωση όμως  ( σβησμένα VID/ PID ) δεν θα το έβλεπε το plug and play καθόλου ... 
Σε όλες αυτες τις περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιείς την version λογισμικου που σου δινει ο Κινέζος και δεν κάνεις update ...

----------


## picdev

Λοιπόν επειδή το χρειάστηκα κάθισα και το έφτιαξα, στην ουσία ξαναπρογραμματίζεις το vid/pid και δουλεύει με το λογισμικό της Saleae.

εγώ ακολούθησα αυτόν τον οδηγό 

http://www.jwandrews.co.uk/2011/12/s...reprogramming/

απλά στο προγραμματισμό έβαλα το *C0 25 09 81 38 1B 00 00* για το προγραμμα της saleae
ανάλογα το vid/pid που θα βάλεις δουλεύει με διαφορετικό πρόγραμμα

----------

kioan (17-02-16)

----------


## aktis

ναι , το original hardware εκτος απο VID PID  εχει και serial number , το τελευταιο   software που πιθανον ξερει τα κακα ( η τα κενά ) serial number...  σβηνει τα VID PID...

----------


## picdev

εμενα μια χαρα δουλευει, τωρα αν το σβησει το αναπρογραμματίζω , αλλά δεν ειδα να μου το σβήσει

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Αγόρασα κι εγώ το saleae κλώνο και έχω κάποιες απορίες αφού είμαι αρκετά χαζός που δεν το είχα αγοράσει πιό πριν.

Το ποδαράκι CLK τι είναι ρολόι? Και πως το ενεργοποιώ? Ότι κι αν έκανα έμενε στο 0.(το μέτρησα με κάποιο κανάλι του saleae )

Επίσης δεν μπορώ να βρώ πως κάνει Analog μετρήσεις. Η δεν κάνει?

----------


## SProg

> χαζός που δεν το είχα αγοράσει πιό πριν.



Και εγω ειμαι τοτε  :Very Happy:  Αν και μαζευω λεφτα για το original.






> Το ποδαράκι CLK τι είναι ρολόι? Και πως το ενεργοποιώ? Ότι κι αν έκανα έμενε στο 0.(το μέτρησα με κάποιο κανάλι του saleae )



Mηπως ειναι εισοδος-trigger;





> Επίσης δεν μπορώ να βρώ πως κάνει Analog μετρήσεις. Η δεν κάνει?




Analog;Εαν εκανε δεν θα επρεπε να λεγεται πολυκαναλος παλμογραφος;  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Σάββα είναι πολύ τέλειο. Δεν είχα ξαναχρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ logic analyser...
Μαζί με το ATMEL ICE Basic πλέον βλέπω μέσα στον μικροελεγκτή.
Είναι σπουδαίο πράγμα να βλέπεις τι φτιάχνεις κι όχι να μαντεύεις από τον κώδικα.

Και πάλι και trigger να είναι δεν το βλέπω πουθενά στο software.
Το αυθεντικό αν μαζέψεις χρήματα έχει σίγουρα Analog γιατί το γράφει στο site.

----------


## picdev

το προγραμμα εχει μεσα επιλογές trigger, το clock ειναι μάλλο για εξωτερικο trigger και έχει μπει στις τελευταίες εκδόσεις των κινέζων.
Το original δεν εχει καμια διαφορα απο αυτό , ενας σκέτος 8051 ειναι με usb

----------


## SProg

Τι εννοεις δεν εχει διαφορες Ακη;Αποκλειεται τα original να ηταν με 8051,ειναι με FPGA.Για παραδειγμα.


Μαλλον παω για το Logic 8 μια και καλη.

Untitled.png

----------


## picdev

Το 8 κανάλο το  έχει κάνει review ο dave βάλε να δεις. Έναν 8051 έχει μέσα και τίποτα άλλο. Οι κινέζοι πρόσθεσαν και buffer 5 volt.  Αυτό με το μαύρο κουτί έχει το Μπάφερ , ή μπλε πλακέτα έχει μόνο τον 8051 σαν το οροτζιναλ

----------


## SProg

Εχεις δικιο.Ειναι Enhanced Version 8051,αλλου πηγε το μυαλο μου.

Δηλαδη το βγαζουν οι Κινεζοι με 7eu και χρησιμοποιουν και το software της εταιριας;Εχουν ξεφυγει.

----------


## picdev

ο μΕ δεν εχει τιποτα μεσα, το προγραμμα κατεβαινει απο το software , ετσι ειχα διαβασει καπου.
Οποτε εσυ αλλάζεις το id και το προγραμμα δουλεύει.
Μπορεις να βαλεις και αλλα id για αλλα προγραμματα, ή για το open pulse που ειναι free αλλά καμία σχέση

----------


## Fire Doger

> ο μΕ δεν εχει τιποτα μεσα, το προγραμμα κατεβαινει απο το software , ετσι ειχα διαβασει καπου.
> Οποτε εσυ αλλάζεις το id και το προγραμμα δουλεύει.
> Μπορεις να βαλεις και αλλα id για αλλα προγραμματα, ή για το open pulse που ειναι free αλλά καμία σχέση



Plug n play για το Salae! 
Ο Κινέζος μόνο στο κουτάκι υστερεί, θα σου έστελνα φώτο με το τι ακριβώς έχει μέσα αλλά έχω κολλήσει το αυτοκόλλητο και βαριέμαι να εκτυπώνω καινούριο :Tongue2: . 
Έχω δει και μερικά mod που βάζουν dip EEPROM και την αλλάζουν ανάλογα με το πρόγραμμα που θέλουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν κάθε φορά.
Αξίζει άσχημα....

----------


## SProg

Πιστεψε με ο Κινεζος εχει παει πρωτος το original.

----------


## Fire Doger

> Πιστεψε με ο Κινεζος εχει παει πρωτος το original.



Εεεε μην είσαι και σίγουρος ότι δεν διέρρευσε τίποτα :Wink: 

Παίρνει και πατσάκια το πρόγραμμα στο pc, τώρα το είδα.
Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς την Beta έκδοση? (>1.1.15)

----------


## leosedf

Αφού μόνο hardware id's να αλλάξεις το αναγνωρίζει κανονικά χωρίς να πειράξεις το λογισμικό.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Εεεε μην είσαι και σίγουρος ότι δεν διέρρευσε τίποτα
> 
> Παίρνει και πατσάκια το πρόγραμμα στο pc, τώρα το είδα.
> Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς την Beta έκδοση? (>1.1.15)



Στις νεότερες εκδόσεις το κλειδώνουν( σβήνουν το ID από την EEPROM )

----------


## kioan

> ...για το open pulse που ειναι free αλλά καμία σχέση



To Pulse View (front end του sigrock) εννοείς;
Υπάρχει σχετικός οδηγός για Linux εδώ, αλλά τα συγκεκριμένα προγράμματα είναι διαθέσιμα και για Windows.

Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει, το βρήκα ψάχνοντας software για Linux (μιας και περιμένω τον κλώνο σκοπεύω να μην τον χρησιμοποιήσω με software το οποίο δεν πλήρωσα  :Rolleyes: )

----------


## kioan

Πρέλαβα σήμερα τον κλώνο και έκανα κάποιες γρήγορες δοκιμές σε Linux Mint LMDE.

  

Στο σύστημα φαίνεται ως USB συσκευή με idVendor=0925, idProduct=3881.




```
$ lsusb -vvv -d 0925:3881

Bus 001 Device 009: ID 0925:3881 Lakeview Research Saleae Logic
Device Descriptor:
  bLength                18
  bDescriptorType         1
  bcdUSB               2.00
  bDeviceClass          255 Vendor Specific Class
  bDeviceSubClass       255 Vendor Specific Subclass
  bDeviceProtocol       255 Vendor Specific Protocol
  bMaxPacketSize0        64
  idVendor           0x0925 Lakeview Research
  idProduct          0x3881 Saleae Logic
  bcdDevice            0.01
  iManufacturer           1 sigrok
  iProduct                2 fx2lafw
  iSerial                 0 
  bNumConfigurations      1
  Configuration Descriptor:
    bLength                 9
    bDescriptorType         2
    wTotalLength           25
    bNumInterfaces          1
    bConfigurationValue     1
    iConfiguration          0 
    bmAttributes         0x80
      (Bus Powered)
    MaxPower              100mA
    Interface Descriptor:
      bLength                 9
      bDescriptorType         4
      bInterfaceNumber        0
      bAlternateSetting       0
      bNumEndpoints           1
      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class
      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass
      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol
      iInterface              0 
      Endpoint Descriptor:
        bLength                 7
        bDescriptorType         5
        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN
        bmAttributes            2
          Transfer Type            Bulk
          Synch Type               None
          Usage Type               Data
        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes
        bInterval               0
Device Qualifier (for other device speed):
  bLength                10
  bDescriptorType         6
  bcdUSB               2.00
  bDeviceClass          255 Vendor Specific Class
  bDeviceSubClass       255 Vendor Specific Subclass
  bDeviceProtocol       255 Vendor Specific Protocol
  bMaxPacketSize0        64
  bNumConfigurations      1
Device Status:     0x0000
  (Bus Powered)
```



Εγκατέστησα από τα repositories τα εξής πακέτα: 



```
pulseview sigrok sigrok-cli sigrok-firmware-fx2lafw
```


Στη συνέχεια αποσυνδέουμε και ξανασυνδέουμε τη συσκευή και τρέχοντας την παρακάτω εντολή επιβεβαιώνουμε πως η συσκευή αναγνωρίστηκε κανονικά:



```
$ sigrok-cli --scan

The following devices were found:
demo - Demo device with 12 channels: D0 D1 D2 D3 D4 D5 D6 D7 A0 A1 A2 A3
fx2lafw - Saleae Logic with 8 channels: 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
```



Στη συνέχεια ανοίγουμε το PulseView και είναι έτοιμο για χρήση. Επειδή δεν είχα τίποτα άλλο πρόχειρο γύρω μου για να δοκιμάσω, το συνέδεσα στο SMBus ενός βιομηχανικού PC στο οποίο έδωσα την εντολή να σκανάρει τον δίαυλο (το βιομηχανικό PC έχει και αυτό linux και η εντολή που χρησιμοποιήθηκε είναι i2cdetect).
Από το menu Decoders του PulseView προσέθεσα το σχετικό I2C decoder και το αποτέλεσμα φαίνεται παρακάτω

----------


## picdev

το pulse view δεν συγκρίνεται με το saleae

----------


## kioan

> το pulse view δεν συγκρίνεται με το saleae



Ίσως το δοκιμάσω κάποια στιγμή, αλλά μάλλον θα παραμείνω στο PulseView αν μπορώ να κάνω τη δουλειά μου διότι δεν μου αρέσει να χρησιμοποιώ software που δεν πλήρωσα (μπορεί να κατεβαίνει δωρεάν από το site τους, αλλά η ανάπτυξή του στηρίζεται από τα έσοδα πώλησης συσκευών που δεν αγόρασα  :Rolleyes: )

----------

GeorgeVita (29-03-16)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Ίσως το δοκιμάσω κάποια στιγμή, αλλά μάλλον θα  παραμείνω στο PulseView αν μπορώ να κάνω τη δουλειά μου διότι δεν μου  αρέσει να χρησιμοποιώ software που δεν πλήρωσα (μπορεί να κατεβαίνει  δωρεάν από το site τους, αλλά η ανάπτυξή του στηρίζεται από τα έσοδα  πώλησης συσκευών που δεν αγόρασα )



Αυτό που λες είναι πολύ ευγενές και ήθελα να σε συγχαρώ.

Εγω το χρησιμοποιώ το πρόγραμμά τους γιατί αγόρασα έναν κλώνο αλλά κάποια στιγμή θα αγοράσω το μηχάνημά τους σίγουρα γιατί είναι πολύ καλό εργαλείο.
Ο κλώνος έδωσε ααμοιβή σε κινέζους-ebay κι όχι Saleae. Οπότε πρέπει να επανορθώσω κάποια στιγμή έστω.
Η καλή δουλειά πρέπει να ανταμοίβεται.

Μετά ποιά η διαφορά μας με τους κακούς εργοδότες?

Τα σέβη μου.

----------

kioan (30-03-16)

----------


## alefgr

Ξαναφέρνω στην επιφάνεια το thread μιας και σήμερα μου ήρθε ο κλώνος από Κίνα. Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι το τι κάνω μετά. Εγκαθιστώ απλά την τελευταία version της Saleae που είναι η 1.2.10; Πρέπει να βρω παλιότερη; Χρειάζεται να κατεβάσω και drivers για Win2k3 που έχω στο netbook; Χρειάζεται πρώτα να προγραμματιστεί η συσκευή για να μπορέσει να γίνει αναγνωρίσιμη;

Ποιο είναι το επόμενο βήμα;

----------


## SProg

Δεν ξερω εαν σε βοηθαει Αλε..

εγω οταν μου ηρθε περασα το *Logic 1.1.15* και απευθειας δουλευε.Σε λειτουργικο συστηματα Win7-64bit.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ξαναφέρνω στην επιφάνεια το thread μιας και σήμερα μου ήρθε ο κλώνος από Κίνα. Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι το τι κάνω μετά. Εγκαθιστώ απλά την τελευταία version της Saleae που είναι η 1.2.10; Πρέπει να βρω παλιότερη; Χρειάζεται να κατεβάσω και drivers για Win2k3 που έχω στο netbook; Χρειάζεται πρώτα να προγραμματιστεί η συσκευή για να μπορέσει να γίνει αναγνωρίσιμη;
> 
> Ποιο είναι το επόμενο βήμα;



ποιός κλώνος ακριβώς Αλεξ;

----------


## picdev

Και εγώ που πήρα ένα δεύτερο δούλεψε με τη μία . Βέβαια σε πολλά κανάλια μου πέταγε κάτι. Σφάλματα οτι δεν μπορεί να κάνει δειγματοληψία 

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fire Doger

Όταν το είχα πάρει είχα την έκδοση 1.1.15, το έβαλα σε win xp χωρίς internet και έπαιξε με την μία.
Τώρα έχω την 1.2.9 και συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα σε 7άρια.

*Άκη μήπως τα έχεις ρυθμίσει σε αναλογικά αυτά που σου πετάει error?

----------


## picdev

Όχι καμία σχέση απλά βάζω πολλά κανάλια να κάνουν δειγματοληψία 

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## alefgr

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον σας να απαντήσετε.





> ποιός κλώνος ακριβώς Αλεξ;



Στην λέξη "κλώνος" υπήρχε link. Δεν πειράζει το ξαναβάζω ολόκληρο.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191685084604...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Οπότε εγκαθιστώ την τελευταία version και τα ξαναλέμε αν υπάρξει πρόβλημα...

----------


## Fire Doger

> Όχι καμία σχέση απλά βάζω πολλά κανάλια να κάνουν δειγματοληψία



Ααα η @@ που σου προτείνει να χαμηλώσεις δειγματοληψία και σπάει μπάλες...
Θέμα μνήμης το πρόγραμμα έχει.
CcHlXfI.png
Μετά απ' την δειγματοληψία δεν σου βγάζει καινούρια καρτέλα κάτω αριστερά, βγάζει αυτό το βελάκι. Αν το πατήσεις και τις κλείσεις είναι κομπλέ η επόμενη.
Εγώ έτσι το έκανα και δεν βαρούσε...

----------


## SeAfasia

αγόρασα ένα κομμάτι,ποιό λογισμικό να κατεβάσω και από που παίδες;

----------


## Fire Doger

> αγόρασα ένα κομμάτι,ποιό λογισμικό να κατεβάσω και από που παίδες;



https://www.saleae.com/downloads

----------


## SeAfasia

το παρέλαβα σήμερα,το software το "είδε" αμέσως,τώρα πως μπορώ να το δοκιμάσω;Με arduino γίνεται;

----------


## Fire Doger

> το παρέλαβα σήμερα,το software το "είδε" αμέσως,τώρα πως μπορώ να το δοκιμάσω;Με arduino γίνεται;



Βάλτο πάνω στα σειριακά Rx-Tx, το πρωτόκολλο Async Serial στις default επιλογές για parity κλπ, τα baud που έχεις την σειριακή και καλή διασκέδαση :Biggrin: 
Απλώς προσοχή στις γειώσεις γιατί η γείωση είναι κοινή με την ηλεκτρολογική γείωση στο τροφοδοτικό του υπολογιστή.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Βάλτο πάνω στα σειριακά Rx-Tx, το πρωτόκολλο Async Serial στις default επιλογές για parity κλπ, τα baud που έχεις την σειριακή και καλή διασκέδαση
> Απλώς προσοχή στις γειώσεις γιατί η γείωση είναι κοινή με την ηλεκτρολογική γείωση στο τροφοδοτικό του υπολογιστή.



δλδ να φορτώσω ένα sketch πχ blink στο arduino και να συνδέσω μόνο το ch1 του analyzer χωρίς το pin gnd;

----------


## nkarama

> αγόρασα ένα κομμάτι,ποιό λογισμικό να κατεβάσω και από που παίδες;



Ποιό πήρες Κώστα?

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ποιό πήρες Κώστα?



Αυτό Νικόλα:
P9080133.jpg

----------


## Fire Doger

> δλδ να φορτώσω ένα sketch πχ blink στο arduino και να συνδέσω μόνο το ch1 του analyzer χωρίς το pin gnd;



Και να μην βάλεις την γείωση θα δουλέψει (αν είναι και τα 2 συνδεδεμένα στον ίδιο υπολογιστή) αλλά καλό είναι να την βάζεις.

Προσοχή θέλει το ότι δεν είναι floating η γείωση όπως σε ένα πολύμετρο που αν το βάλεις ανάποδα θα σου δείξει αρνητική τάση, εδώ αν δώσεις 5V στην γείωση υπάρχει περίπτωση να καεί το arduino, η θύρα usb, να κλείσει το τροφοδοτικό κλπ. πρέπει να του συμπεριφέρεσαι σαν την γείωση του παλμογράφου.

Άμα θες βγάλε και pwm σε ένα pin, είπα σειριακά για να έχει νόημα να βλέπεις τους χαρακτήρες. Καρφώνεις ένα channel όπου θες (high impedance είναι απ' την μεριά του analyzer) και πατάς δειγματοληψία, εύκολο προγραμματάκι είναι.

Επειδή τα καλωδιάκια είναι για πέταμα και δεν βολεύουν σε τίποτα εγώ του έβαλα έναν idc connector με καλωδιοταινία με αρσενικά στην άκρη να μπαίνει στο ράστερ

----------


## SeAfasia

Κάτσε γιατί δEν το΄χω και "ΈΚΑΨΑ" τον εγκεφάλό μου,πιο λιανά μπορείς να μου το δώσεις να το καταλάβω;Εν ανάγκη κάποιο λινκ που να δείχνει την σύνδεση;

----------


## SProg

Στεφανε μην τον αγχωνεις ρε !

Κωστα δεν εχεις κανενα θεμα.Το προβλημα που λεει ο Στεφανος και το Ground Loop δεν σε ανησυχει για τις μετρησεις που θελεις εσυ και ειδικα με τετοιες τασεις.


Υ.Γ απλα για τη συζητηση --> USB Isolator

----------


## SeAfasia

> Στεφανε μην τον αγχωνεις ρε !
> 
> Κωστα δεν εχεις κανενα θεμα.Το προβλημα που λεει ο Στεφανος και το Ground Loop δεν σε ανησυχει για τις μετρησεις που θελεις εσυ και ειδικα με τετοιες τασεις.
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ απλα για τη συζητηση --> USB Isolator



ευχαριστώ,όσον αφορά το ground loop το κατάλαβα,τις ρυθμίσεις εννοούσα στο software δλδ τώρα έχω το ch1 πάνω στο pin 13 του arduino χωρίς συνδεμένο το gnd και "παίζω" με ένα sketch που αναβοσβήνω ένα led.Προσπαθώ να
καταλάβω τους χρόνους της δειγματοληψίας....Παίρνω ένα sample με χρόνο πέρι τα 0,602 second,χρόνο που έχω ορίσει στον κώδικα μου,επίσης στην επιλογή analyzers το'χω Async Serial...σωστά;

----------


## SProg

Δεν προκειται να δεις κατι χωρις κοινη γειωση.

Βαλε την γειωση του Analyzer μαζι με τη γειωση του Αrduino.Κανε ενα απλο προγραμμα που να στελνει PWM σε ενα Pin και κανε δειγματοληψια.Και επελεξε το βελακι για Rising Edge.

----------


## Fire Doger

Σε μια κουταλιά νερό πνίγηκες.
Δεν έχω λινκ.
Γείωση σταθερού υπ. == γείωση πρίζας.

Τι σημαίνει αυτό:
Αν μετράς κάτι που τροφοδοτείτε από μ/σ μπορείς να βάλεις την γείωση του saleae στα +5V και να μετρήσεις ένα σήμα που πάει από +5 μέχρι +10V
ή μπορείς να την βάλεις στα -5V και να μετρήσεις ένα σήμα που πάει απ' τα -5V μέχρι τα 0V

Αν το βάλεις σε μια συσκευή που η γείωσή της είναι ίδια με αυτή της πρίζας *δεν* μπορείς να κάνεις τα παραπάνω γιατί μόλις βάλεις την γείωση στα +5V θα έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα +5V με την γείωση της πρίζας και του υπολογιστή.

Στο arduino:
Αν το τροφοδοτείς απ' τον υπολογιστή βάζεις την γείωση του arduino στην γείωση του saleae και μετράς 0 με +5V
Αν το τροφοδοτείς από κάποιο κινέζικο κατασκεύασμα που δεν έχει μ/σ σιγουρέψου ότι το GND του κατασκευάσματος δεν έχει διαφορά δυναμικού με την γείωση της πρίζας

Ουσιαστικά όπου ακουμπίσεις την γείωση του saleae ακουμπάς την γείωση του υπολογιστή (γείωση της πρίζας). Αν εκεί που το ακουμπίσεις έχει διαφορά δυναμικού ως προς την γη έκανες βραχυκύκλωμα.

Τα υπογραμμισμένα είναι που μπορεί να την πατήσεις περισσότερο, ανάποδα σήματα (-5V-0V) και τέτοια περίεργα δεν θα συναντήσεις στο arduino.

----------


## Fire Doger

Async Serial είναι αποκωδικοποιητής, βλέπει αυτό τα 0101010 και στα μεταφράζει σε ascii, hex κλπ
Για να δεις ένα pwm δεν χρειάζεται.
Αν θες να δεις τι στέλνει το arduino απ' την σειριακή του στον υπολογιστή το βάζεις το async serial και το channel στο Tx D1 (ή στο RX D0 να δεις τι στέλνει ο υπολογιστής) .
Αν θες να δεις SPI βάζεις τα channel στο spi.
Αν θες να δεις I2C βάζεις τα channel στα πιν του I2C.

Το ποια channel θα προσπαθήσει να μεταφράσει και το ποιο channel είναι το Chip Select κλπ τα ρυθμίζεις εσύ.
Το serial το είπα επειδή είναι 2 γραμμές κώδικα Serial.begin(9600), Serial.print("lallal") και έχεις δεδομένα να δεις αντί για ξερό pwm

----------


## SeAfasia

> Async Serial είναι αποκωδικοποιητής, βλέπει αυτό τα 0101010 και στα μεταφράζει σε ascii, hex κλπ
> Για να δεις ένα pwm δεν χρειάζεται.
> Αν θες να δεις τι στέλνει το arduino απ' την σειριακή του στον υπολογιστή το βάζεις το async serial και το channel στο Tx (ή στο RX να δεις τι στέλνει ο υπολογιστής) .
> Αν θες να δεις SPI βάζεις τα channel στο spi.
> Αν θες να δεις I2C βάζεις τα channel στα πιν του I2C.
> 
> Το ποια channel θα προσπαθήσει να μεταφράσει και το ποιο channel είναι το Chip Select κλπ τα ρυθμίζεις εσύ.
> Το serial το είπα επειδή είναι 2 γραμμές κώδικα Serial.begin(9600), Serial.print("lallal") και έχεις δεδομένα να δεις αντί για ξερό pwm



όλα καλά:
logic_1.jpg

----------


## alefgr

Με βάλατε στη μπρίζα για ν' ασχοληθώ. Θυμήθηκα ότι και σε μένα έχει έρθει εδώ και βδομάδες και το έχω ξεχασμένο στην άκρη. Αλήθεια, του φτάνει του προγράμματος και του αναλυτή η ισχύς ενός Atom επεξεργαστή; Έχω πρόχειρο πάντα στο εργαστήριο ένα Asus netbook του 2009 μοντέλο.

----------


## nkarama

Link? (αυτό τον 6 Ευρώ είναι?)






> Αυτό Νικόλα:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66548

----------


## Fire Doger

> Με βάλατε στη μπρίζα για ν' ασχοληθώ. Θυμήθηκα ότι και σε μένα έχει έρθει εδώ και βδομάδες και το έχω ξεχασμένο στην άκρη. Αλήθεια, του φτάνει του προγράμματος και του αναλυτή η ισχύς ενός Atom επεξεργαστή; Έχω πρόχειρο πάντα στο εργαστήριο ένα Asus netbook του 2009 μοντέλο.



Κανένα πρόβλημα, απλώς καταγραφικό είναι, και τις περιόδους χωρίς εναλαγές τις κάνει και συμπίεση για να μην πιάνει μνήμη

----------


## SeAfasia

> Link? (αυτό τον 6 Ευρώ είναι?)



Αυτό έχω....

----------


## alefgr

> Κανένα πρόβλημα, απλώς καταγραφικό είναι, και τις περιόδους χωρίς εναλαγές τις κάνει και συμπίεση για να μην πιάνει μνήμη



Το θέμα είναι αν θα προλαβαίνει να δεχθεί από το USB και να επεξεργαστεί τα data ο ταπεινός ATOM N280 που έχει μόνο ένα πυρήνα στα 1,66GHz. Τώρα θα μου πεις σιγά τις ταχύτητες που δουλεύω στον ATMEGA...

Anyway. Με μια δοκιμή θα μου λυθούν όλες οι απορίες.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Το θέμα είναι αν θα προλαβαίνει να δεχθεί από το USB και να επεξεργαστεί τα data ο ταπεινός ATOM N280 που έχει μόνο ένα πυρήνα στα 1,66GHz. Τώρα θα μου πεις σιγά τις ταχύτητες που δουλεύω στον ATMEGA...
> 
> Anyway. Με μια δοκιμή θα μου λυθούν όλες οι απορίες.



το δοκίμασες Αλεξ;

----------


## alefgr

> το δοκίμασες Αλεξ;



Όχι γιατί είχα πέσει με τα μούτρα σε ένα φορητό laptop της Toshiba χωρίς όμως θετικό τελικό αποτέλεσμα και είπα να το αφήσω για αύριο, γιατί δυό συνεχόμενες αποτυχίες την ίδια μέρα θα μου πέφτανε βαριά...  :Laugh:

----------


## alefgr

Τελικά δεν με θέλει...  :Sad: 

Με το που έτρεξα το αρχείο setup, μου πέταξε ένα ωραιότατο μήνυμα που έλεγε πως θέλει λειτουργικό server 2003 με SP2 και πάνω ενώ το δικό μου είναι με SP1 και δεν του κάνει. Έτσι έμεινα με την όρεξη.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Τελικά δεν με θέλει... 
> 
> Με το που έτρεξα το αρχείο setup, μου πέταξε ένα ωραιότατο μήνυμα που έλεγε πως θέλει λειτουργικό server 2003 με SP2 και πάνω ενώ το δικό μου είναι με SP1 και δεν του κάνει. Έτσι έμεινα με την όρεξη.



 :Biggrin: 
καιρός να κάνεις αναβάθμιση Άλεξ...
 :Tongue2:

----------


## kioan

> Τελικά δεν με θέλει... 
> 
> Με το που έτρεξα το αρχείο setup, μου πέταξε ένα ωραιότατο μήνυμα που έλεγε πως θέλει λειτουργικό server 2003 με SP2 και πάνω ενώ το δικό μου είναι με SP1 και δεν του κάνει. Έτσι έμεινα με την όρεξη.



Μπορείς αν θέλεις να δοκιμάσεις να το λειτουργήσεις με την Windows έκδοση του PulseView. Τη Windows έκδοση της εφαρμογής δεν έχω δοκιμάσει, αλλά υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες σχετικές οδηγίες.

----------


## alefgr

> καιρός να κάνεις αναβάθμιση Άλεξ...



Ανήκω σε αυτούς που όταν βολευτούν με κάτι, δύσκολα το παρατάνε. Και στον FileServer και στο κυρίως desktop μηχάνημα, έχω ακόμα Windows Server 2003.





> Μπορείς αν θέλεις να δοκιμάσεις να το λειτουργήσεις με την Windows έκδοση του PulseView. Τη Windows έκδοση της εφαρμογής δεν έχω δοκιμάσει, αλλά υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες σχετικές οδηγίες.



Το πρώτο που είδα ήταν ότι θέλει να έχει εγκατασταθεί Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package. Είναι που είναι αργό το μηχανάκι, θα αρχίσει να σέρνεται άμα του φορτώσω όλη τη σαβούρα της Microsoft. Χάσαμε κι από δω... :Laugh:

----------


## misterno

Ψήθηκα και 'γω και πήρα ένα. Το κόστος πολύ μικρό σε σχέση με αυτά που μπορεί να κάνει. Το λογισμικό το είδε κατευθείαν. Αξίζει με το παραπάνω.
Το θέμα είναι αν μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει λίγες οδηγίες και κάποιο κώδικα για να μπορούμε και μεις οι ανίδεοι να το δοκιμάσουμε.
Κάτι σαν σχεδιάγραμμα σύνδεσης με τον Αντώνη (arduino) ας πούμε και κάποιο κώδικα για δοκιμή διάφορων πρωτοκόλλων θα βοηθούσε πολύ.

EDIT: Για να πω την αλήθεια σύνδεσα το CH1 στο pin 0 του arduino και την γείωση του analyzer στο pin GND του και δοκίμασα να στείλω ascii string τύπου Serial.print("blablah") με σειριακό πρωτόκολλο και να πάρω το αποτέλεσμα στο pin 1 ενός arduino mega 2560 αλλά η παλμοσειρά που έπαιρνα ήταν εντελώς άσχετη. Τι δεν κάνω καλά;
Δείτε συνημμένα αρχεία φωτο.
2016-10-12_113004.jpg

----------


## misterno

Τελικά δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω το σύστημα να δουλέψει. Ενώ το πρόγραμμα (τελευταία έκδοση) λέει ότι η συσκευή είναι "connected" εν τούτοις δεν κάνει καθόλου sampling.
Δοκίμασα να βάλω και την έκδοση 1.1.15 αλλά και πάλι το σύστημα δεν λειτούργησε. Να δοκιμάσω μήπως με κάποιο άλλο πρόγραμμα για να δω αν η συσκευή λειτουργεί
ή θα πρέπει να βγάλω το 8απόδαρο και να το προγραμματίσω;
Βοηθήστε τον αρχάριο !

----------


## Fire Doger

Τι πρόβλημα σου βγάζει?
Εμένα μια χαρά μου τα εμφάνισε.
Και εμφανισιακά το δικό μου είχε έρθει και χωρίς αυτοκόλλητο :Tongue2: 
Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα με hub κλπ?

----------


## misterno

Τελικά εγκατέστησα το πρόγραμμα σε άλλο Η/Υ και παίζει θαυμάσια!Screenshot 2016-10-12 20.47.39.png

----------


## nkarama

Αγαπητοί, να κάνω μια ερώτηση?
Το παρέλαβα πριν 2 μέρες το μαραφέτι και το δοκίμασα προς το παρών μόνο σε σειριακή την οποία την τσίμπησε μια χαρά και την αποκωδικοποίησε.
Να ρωτήσω όμως κάτι? είδα ότι στην έξοδο των καναλιών έχει μόνιμα 3.3V. 
Ετσι είναι και σε εσάς? δεν είχα ξανά τέτοιο μαραφέτι και δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό... και αν είναι, ξέρουμε τι ρεύμα δίνει όταν "μετράει" το 0?

----------


## kioan

> Να ρωτήσω όμως κάτι? είδα ότι στην έξοδο των καναλιών έχει μόνιμα 3.3V.
> Ετσι είναι και σε εσάς?



Μέτρησα μόλις το δικό μου, μεταξύ GND και CH1 δείχνει 0V ασχέτως αν τρέχει ή όχι το διάβασμα του συγκεκριμένου καναλιού.

----------


## nkarama

> Μέτρησα μόλις το δικό μου, μεταξύ GND και CH1 δείχνει 0V ασχέτως αν τρέχει ή όχι το διάβασμα του συγκεκριμένου καναλιού.



Ευχαριστώ,

τώρα που το λές, δεν θυμάμαι με τι γείωση το μέτρησα....
θα ξαναδοκιμάσω το βράδυ...

----------


## nkarama

Ψάχνωντας βρήκα αυτό..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsGq8izi758

φαίνετε για ένα πρόβλημα που είχαν η πρώτες εκδόσεις των analyzers της Saleae.... 
Γμτ....

Edit: 
και αυτό απο το site της Saleae:





> Original Logic input statesThe original Saleae Logic (8 channel, digital only) has different input loading when it is not connected to the PC and configured. This loading is significant enough to interrupt some types of signals, including open-drain signals like I2C.
> When using the original Logic, it is recommend to not connect Logic to your device under test until the Logic unit is connected to the PC and the software is running. It is also recommended to disconnect Logic from the device under test before disconnecting it from the PC.
> The easiest way to connect and disconnect Logic from your device under test is to simply connect and disconnect the 1x9 wire harness from the unit.
> The other Saleae devices do not have significantly different loading when unpowered.
> *The original Logic is also the only Saleae device to use pulled up inputs. All other Saleae devices have inputs that are pulled to ground. This could cause issues with a circuit that relies on very week pull down resistors, or when the circuit needs to correctly detect a high-Z state. In these cases, modifications to the circuit may be required. For instance, an extra pull down resistor could be added to counteract the original Logic's pull ups*.
> More information on the inputs of the original Logic can be found here: Explanation of Supported IO voltages, Voltage Thresholds, and Over-Voltage Protection

----------


## alefgr

Τελικά σήμερα αξιώθηκα και εγκατέστησα το πρόγραμμα της Saleae v1.2.13. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι με ενθουσίασε το πρόγραμμα αλλά ακόμα είναι η αρχή.

Έχω όμως μια απορία. Ποια είναι η μέγιστη τάση που μπορούμε να δώσουμε στις εισόδους; Για παράδειγμα, μπορούμε να συνδέσουμε τις εισόδους σε bus RS232 με τάσεις +12V και β12V;

----------


## picdev

Το πρόγραμμα είναι μία χαρά , δεν έχω δει καλύτερο .
Όχι δεν υποστηρίζει rs232 αλλά και από άποψη hardware πας μεχρι 5volt

----------


## picdev

να πω οτι παρήγγειλα το μοντέλο με τα 16 κανάλια που κάνει 30ε , και λέει οτι εχει και ενα κανάλι analog για να δούμε.
Πήρα και ενα φτηνό βελτιωμένη έκδοση, πάντως αυτό που έχω μου ζεσταίνεται πολύ και χωρίς να έχω συνδέσει κάτι

----------


## alefgr

> να πω οτι παρήγγειλα το μοντέλο με τα 16 κανάλια που κάνει 30ε , και λέει οτι εχει και ενα κανάλι analog για να δούμε.
> Πήρα και ενα φτηνό βελτιωμένη έκδοση, πάντως αυτό που έχω μου ζεσταίνεται πολύ και χωρίς να έχω συνδέσει κάτι



Κάπου στις 3 ώρες που το δούλεψα σήμερα δεν μου ζεστάθηκε καθόλου. Ίσως έχω την βελτιωμένη έκδοση. Πάντως όταν έχεις τις πρώτες μετρήσεις από το νέο απόκτημα περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις.

Μιας και τον τελευταίο καιρό ασχολήθηκα στο να εξελίξω έναν τρόπο επικοινωνίας (software και hardware χωρίς master και slaves) μέσω του bus RS485, ήταν ευκαιρία να κάνω τις πρώτες αποκωδικοποιήσεις με τον Rigol. Σήμερα έκανα την ίδια ανάλυση των σημάτων με το Logic Analyzer και η πρώτη παραφωνία ανάμεσα στα δύο όργανα, ήταν ότι ενώ ο Rigol κάνει σωστή αποκωδικοποίηση του bus με τα διαφορικά σήματα, το Logic Analyzer μου έβγαζε στην γραμμή A πάντα στο ξεκίνημα του byte ένα frame error, ενώ στην γραμμή B ξεκινούσε πάντα σωστό το byte αλλά έβγαζε error στο τελευταίο bit. Όταν όμως τον σύνδεα στην είσοδο και στην έξοδο του SN75176, που η στάθμη των σημάτων είναι 0 και 5 volts, τότε έδειχνε σωστά όλα τα bytes. Η διαφορά ανάμεσά τους ίσως να οφείλεται στο γεγονός, ότι ενώ στον Rigol μπορείς να μεταβάλεις την τάση trigger, στο Logic Analyzer όμως είναι σταθερή και κάπου μάλλον μπερδεύεται με τις τάσεις 2,4 - 2,6V όταν το bus από idle ενεργοποιείτε και το αντίστροφο.

----------


## picdev

Έχει κάποιες ρυθμίσεις του τριγκερ αλλά γενικά δεν μιλάμε για το original οπότε ...

----------


## alefgr

Κίνα και original δεν πάνε μαζί...

----------

